# Scallops



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

are this any good for piranha? just wanna get some input


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I feed my Mac river scallops.
He tears them up more then any white fish or worm of sorts


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

All my fish get them, as for them being anygood for them I dont know but they sure like them.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

cool maybe i will try some for him next time i go shopping....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I recommend you rinse them off really well before tossing them in the thank though... they can have a tendency to cloud the water otherwise.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, I recommend you rinse them off really well before tossing them in the thank though... they can have a tendency to cloud the water otherwise.


Ive used scallops and my p's liked them. They were like little scallop pucks, so im not sure how processed they were (not additive wise, but i dont really know how scallops naturally come so id guess they were cleaned and gutted like shrimp.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

All of my P's hated scallops , They will only eat Krill , Shrimp , tilapia


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

There's no real benefit to feeding with scallops over any other food available out there but once in a while I'll give it to them just to add variety to their diet.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I hate the way they look and smell . I understand why mine dont like them


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

my old shoal loved them


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Compared to other foods I found scallops to be the least liked by my piranhas, sh*t they even like squid better. Keep in mind I stuff all my foods with high quality pellets including the squid rings so nutrition is never the biggest factor when deciding on my p's groceries for the week I try to find the foods to stay away from like tilapia, I resently found out that in general tilapia isn't a very good.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh man, mine used to LOVE squid!

Squid must be fairly nutritious... it's the main diet of the largest toothed whale the Sperm Whale...


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Ja said:


> Compared to other foods I found scallops to be the least liked by my piranhas, sh*t they even like squid better. Keep in mind I stuff all my foods with high quality pellets including the squid rings so nutrition is never the biggest factor when deciding on my p's groceries for the week I try to find the foods to stay away from like tilapia, I resently found out that in general tilapia isn't a very good.


why do you say tilapia isn't good?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Ja said:


> Compared to other foods I found scallops to be the least liked by my piranhas, sh*t they even like squid better. Keep in mind I stuff all my foods with high quality pellets including the squid rings so nutrition is never the biggest factor when deciding on my p's groceries for the week I try to find the foods to stay away from like tilapia, I resently found out that in general tilapia isn't a very good.


Ja
WHere do you get your info?
Can you pass it on or tell us where your getting it from?

Not saying your wrong or right..just wondered why you say that?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I will post my info soon and sorry for my last quote, I left somthing out of it.


----------

